# Uber pro



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Getting launched across multiple countries

https://www-neowin-net.cdn.ampproje...s-in-the-us-australia-new-zealand-and-canada/


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

It’s just another load of ?, Uber needs to raise rates if they want to do something meaningful for drivers.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Damn, that means they found uber pro to be beneficial to their bottom line which most likely means drivers are driving more for the points. I suspect that at some point driver's who've had the pro level, and then lose it will likely stop driving fairly quickly afterward because it does seem to impact the quality and quantity of pings drivers receive.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> Damn, that means they found uber pro to be beneficial to their bottom line which most likely means drivers are driving more for the points. I suspect that at some point driver's who've had the pro level, and then lose it will likely stop driving fairly quickly afterward because it does seem to impact the quality and quantity of pings drivers receive.


In 2 weeks all thos points will be worthless, every seasoned driver knows this.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

It’s not about the seasoned drivers. Uber and Lyft know the desperate ants eat this up. I am talking about the one that think $100-200 per day is good money. It used to be driver makes $500 and Uber makes $100. Now it’s driver makes $200 and up make $400 because they made this into a video game. 

I just saw someone post about the benefits of this crap. Sorry but the 3 $50 rides I have done today would take at least 20 rides to make. 

Gotta drive smarter not harder but I have come to realize ants are not the sharpest tools in the shed. #brainwashed #antlife


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Uber is pushing their UberPro BS to coerce ignorant ants into taking all the shitty runs. 

"UberPros" get all the worst runs because Uber knows you'll take them in order to renew your "status." It's amazing that people don't see that.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> In 2 weeks all thos points will be worthless, every seasoned driver knows this.


Not sure what it is you're inferring. I think that you're saying that someone who has obtained enough points to get to one of the levels, let's say uber pro, looses that level at the end of the quarter.

Please correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think that's how it works. It was my believe that if they're at that level at the end of the quarter they start the next quarter with that level, but they have to earn enough points during that quarter to maintain it for the following quarter.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> Not sure what it is you're inferring. I think that you're saying that someone who has obtained enough points to get to one of the levels, let's say uber pro, looses that level at the end of the quarter.
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think that's how it works. It was my believe that if they're at that level at the end of the quarter they start the next quarter with that level, but they have to earn enough points during that quarter to maintain it for the following quarter.


You start all over again the next quarter.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> You start all over again the next quarter.


Wow. If this is true then that means they're even greedy with their promotions because it takes what, 300 points just to get to the professional level which means they're hoping a lot of drivers do a lot of driving to get to that level and beyond.

I just do not see how they can sustain that with part timers who have one one quarter then lose it the following.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Wow. If this is true then that means they're even greedy with their promotions because it takes what, 300 points just to get to the professional level which means they're hoping a lot of drivers do a lot of driving to get to that level and beyond.
> 
> I just do not see how they can sustain that with part timers who have one one quarter then lose it the following.


600 points to qualify for the lowest "gold" level. I came close to hitting that a few weeks ago. Luckily I was able to drive for Lyft the last few days before leaving on vacation to keep from going over.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

It


Fozzie said:


> 600 points to qualify for the lowest "gold" level. I came close to hitting that a few weeks ago. Luckily I was able to drive for Lyft the last few days before leaving on vacation to keep from going over.


It's 200 points to get gold level.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> It's 200 points to get gold level.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> View attachment 340594


I'm gold and it only took 200 points


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I'm gold and it only took 200 points


The new quarter started Aug 1 did the gold status carry over from the last quarter?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I'm gold and it only took 200 points


The point is that UberPro is a scam. You'll receive the worst runs and horribly rated passengers, and the "benefits" are nothing but useless fluff.


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

Driver A is on the road for 4 hours. She takes 5 Select PAXs trips, declines 7 Uber X trips, and earns 150 dollars.

Driver B is on the road for 5 hours. He takes 10 Uber X trips, 3 UberEats trips, and 2 Uber pools. Does not decline any trips. Earns $75.

Uber math says Driver B is the "professional" driver. I think not.


----------



## Udrivevegas (Feb 20, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Wow. If this is true then that means they're even greedy with their promotions because it takes what, 300 points just to get to the professional level which means they're hoping a lot of drivers do a lot of driving to get to that level and beyond.
> 
> I just do not see how they can sustain that with part timers who have one one quarter then lose it the following.


You keep your level from the last quarter. Your points start from zero and you have 90 days to requalify at your current level.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Udrivevegas said:


> You keep your level from the last quarter. Your points start from zero and you have 90 days to requalify at your current level.


Thank you. That's how I thought it worked.


----------



## Udrivevegas (Feb 20, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Thank you. That's how I thought it worked.


No problem. We've had Pro here since May. The only real advantage to me has been seeing the direction and approximate time that the pax is headed. And I do seem to get higher rated pax and stay busier than before.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Udrivevegas said:


> The only real advantage to me has been seeing the direction and approximate time that the pax is headed.


I'm curious how that information is really even an advantage. You have to keep accepting pings (basically 9 out every 10) to get that information, and it doesn't really add anything to your bottom line by itself. In fact, if you're forced to accept lousy pings just to acquire the information, you could argue that feature merely reinforces bad decision making.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Apparently I'm gold. Too bad you have to use their go card to get gas discounts and join a website to get car repair discounts. I might check out the asu courses though


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

TBone said:


> I might check out the asu courses though


You know how that works, right?

Step #1 - Apply for admission/Get accepted
Step #2 - Apply for Federal Financial Aid (Required by Uber)

Uber only covers the tuition that isn't covered by Federal Financial Aid. (Most drivers should qualify for 100% tuition coverage)

*If financial aid covers your tuition, you get NOTHING from Uber. *

That's just another useless "benefit" that sounds good until you delve deeper into the coverage details.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Uber pro is just another BS.



TBone said:


> Apparently I'm gold. Too bad you have to use their go card to get gas discounts and join a website to get car repair discounts. I might check out the asu courses though


Go to Costco and your discount is doubled. Go to Sears you car repair or oil change bill is at least 30% less than Uber. Acepting all trips is money loosing business. Since Uber, cut the prices,last time, only option for drivers is use both apps at the same time. Lately, I accept both U and Lyft request choose better one and cancel another one.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

If you are in a city that surges; drive only surge. That's what I do in Las Vegas...I average $4 surge per ride...my last 42 rides were all surge. Your volume of rides per week will go down about 70%, but at least you don't lose or wear your car out...save your car for surge rides.

As usual, ignore Uber (not) Pro. It might save you money by doing so. There are so many bs rides to ignore on the Strip in LV. Don't get caught in the tjams at various hotels when the clubs let out...you can burn 45 minutes on a ride that goes 1 mile with a small surge.

It's amazing that Uber has such strict requirements for such crap rewards...rewards that can actually cost drivers time, gas and money. Let's rename it more appropriately...Uber Pro Punishment Program...do stupid stuff and Uber will see that you just made them more money while the driver loses. UYA UPPP.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> View attachment 340594


That's odd 600 points, 200 points??
My market is 300 points.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

My market is 300 point to retain Gold status as well.

I tried it for the first time yesterday. I did 3 trips in 2 hours; each one had a high rated pax and the trip was about 30 minutes. My dead miles were minimal. I grossed almost $30/hr. I haven't seen this type of driving since before Memorial Day.

I'm trying not to read too much into it because we have an event in town as well, but I suspect the algo is throwing high quality pings at me to encourage me to keep Gold status, then give me crap pings. Averaging 25 point per week is tough, as a part timer, but doable. It's like they simply want me to drive more, and are using psy ops to influence me.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Have now seen third version of uber puke . More pro less money . From the first it was easy to see the purpose ,run for all the little rides . And to think most anyone else does not see the same would be funny . It leaves me blue (that is my new status) . My creditors do not care about my status !?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

They're basically trying to manipulate drivers into being full time, or at least obedient, employees instead of independent contractors. I'm sure they get lots of complaints about drivers canceling, not being able to get a car when there are plenty shown on the rider app, etc.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Uber pro in the essence ( I am gold) is just a game with drivers. To me personally it is worthless.
All benefit they offer I already have with Costco and Sears. I am sending emails to Uber that I am working for money not for points. Your points and badges you can honor your Operations manager.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> It's just another load of ?, Uber needs to raise rates if they want to do something meaningful for drivers.


Uber is playing a game, They know drivers want pax destinations and trip information so what they do is come up with Uber pro, They know there dedicated drivers will accept crappy rides and lose money to keep that status but in reality Uber is the one making the money.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> View attachment 340594


In my market you only need 300 points to be Uber Gold. I don't go out of my way to get Uber Gold it just happens.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> In my market you only need 300 points to be Uber Gold. I don't go out of my way to get Uber Gold it just happens.


I've been "UberPro Gold" before, and my observations were that the quality of pings were noticeably worse.

* Lower rated passengers. (4.6 and under)
* More pool pings. 
* More minimum fare runs.

I purposely go out of my way to avoid that mess. Count me as a proud *UberPro **Blue *


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

200 for gold here but it looks like you only receive points at certain times of the day. Yesterday was 3 points per ride until 7pm. I probably wont go out of my way to make it happen but it shouldn't be hard to retain.

Does the auto piece have dealers? I cant take my car too many places for complicated work cause its fairly rare.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

uberpro is still in beta. they are testing to see how much they can get away with. opt out of beta testing, not possible.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

This breaks down the point requirements by market. 


 Gold: 100 • Platinum: 400 • Diamond: 800Indianapolis, IN; Central Atlantic Coast, FL; Jacksonville, FL; Fort Myers-Naples, FL; Memphis, TN; Piedmont Triad, NC; Lehigh Valley, PA; El Paso, TX; Akron, OH; Harrisburg, PA; Baton Rouge, LA; NW Indiana, IN; Dayton, OH; Eastern North Carolina, NC; Wilkes-Barre Scranton, PA; Green Bay, WI; Killeen, TX; Fayetteville, NC; Wichita, KS; York-Gettysburg, PA; Augusta, GA; Rio Grande Valley, TX; Springfield, MO; Toledo, OH; South Bend, IN; Athens, GA; Willamette Valley, OR; Lubbock, TX; Midland-Odessa, TX; Fort Wayne, IN; Macon, GA; Corpus Christi, TX; Jackson, MS; College Station, TX; Lafayette-Lake Charles, LA; Columbus, GA; Shreveport-Alexandria, LA; Evansville, IN; Youngstown, OH; Eastern WV, WV; Bozeman, MT; Ocala, FL; Waco, TX; Amarillo, TX; West Lafayette, IN; Laredo, TX; Tyler, TX; Southern Oregon, OR; Topeka, KS; Manhattan, KS; South Georgia, GA; Billings, MT; Beaumont, TX; Bismarck, ND; St Cloud, MN; Johnstown-Altoona, PA; Flint, MI; Tri-Cities, TN; Eastern Idaho, ID; San Angelo, TX; Abilene, TX; Eau Claire, WI; Southern Utah, UT; Yuma, AZ; Monroe, LA; Lawton, OK; Waterloo-Cedar Falls, IA; Sioux City, IA; Las Cruces, NM; Tri-Cities, MI; North Georgia, GA; Hattiesburg, MS; Stillwater, OK; Terre Haute, IN; Jackson, TN; Golden Triangle, MS; Dothan, AL; Jonesboro, AR; Texarkana, AR; Texarkana, TX; Cookeville, TN; Nacogdoches, TX; The Shoals, AL; Meridian, MS; Eagle Pass, TX; DuBois, PA; Taos, NM; East Alabama, AL; Gallup, NM; Northern Missouri, MO; Mississippi Delta, MS; Southern Arkansas, AR; West Texas, TX; Northern Montana, MT; Kodiak, AK; Sioux Falls, SD; Great Falls, MT; Helena, MT; Butte, MT; Rapid City, SD; Pierre, SD; Dickinson, ND• Gold: 200 • Platinum: 500 • Diamond: 1000Orlando, FL; Tampa Bay, FL; Dallas, TX; Detroit, MI; Raleigh-Durham, NC; Richmond, VA; Sacramento, CA; NYC Suburbs, NY; Connecticut; Upstate NY, NY; Inland Empire, CA; Charlotte, NC; San Antonio, TX; Columbus, OH; Cleveland, OH; Kansas City, MO; Kansas City, KS; Hampton Roads, VA; Rhode Island; Cincinnati, OH; Sarasota, FL; Worcester, MA; Savannah-Hilton Head, GA; Oklahoma City, OK; Tacoma, WA; Louisville, KY; New Hampshire; Pensacola, FL; Columbia, SC; Colorado Springs, CO; Tulsa, OK; Fresno, CA; Grand Rapids, MI; Birmingham, AL; Greenville, SC; Boise, ID; Western MA, MA; Des Moines, IA; Knoxville, TN; Lancaster, PA; Fort Collins, CO; Tallahassee, FL; Florida Keys, FL; Fayetteville, AR; Asheville, NC; Chattanooga, TN; Gainesville, FL; Bakersfield, CA; Lexington, KY; Spokane, WA; Little Rock, AR; Maui, HI; Reading, PA; Anchorage, AK; Modesto, CA; Roanoke, VA; Rockies, CO; Panama City, FL; Columbia, MO; Mobile, AL, AL; Huntsville, AL; Champaign, IL; Gulfport-Biloxi, MS; Fargo, ND; Lincoln, NE; Eugene, OR; Erie, PA; Quad Cities, IL; Western WV, WV; Cedar Rapids, IA; Central Oregon, OR; Springfield, IL; Eastern Washington, WA; Delaware; Rockford, IL; Bellingham, MT; Kalamazoo, MI; Big Island, HI; Wyoming; Olympia, WA; Rochester, MN; Peninsula and SW WA, WA; Lawrence, KS; Tuscaloosa, AL; Missoula, MT; Greater Maine, ME; Montgomery, AL; Coastal Georgia, GA; Oxford, MS; Auburn, GA; Coeur d'Alene, ID; Traverse City, MI; Greater Williamsport, PA; Bowling Green, KY; Outer Banks, NC; La Crosse, WI; Wichita Falls, TX; Fairbanks, AK; Grand Forks, ND; Ames, IA; Western Arizona, AZ; Mankato, MN; Florence, SC; Dubuque, IA; Carbondale, IL; South Tennessee, TN; Boone, NC; Juneau, AK; Hamptons, NY; Albany, NY; Buffalo, NY; Syracuse, NY; Adirondack, NY; Kalispell, MT; South Alabama, AL• Gold: 300 • Platinum: 600 • Diamond: 1,200Denver, CO; New Jersey; New Orleans, LA; Phoenix, AZ; Atlanta, GA; Baltimore-Maryland, MD; Minneapolis - St. Paul, MN; Philadelphia, PA; Pittsburgh, PA; Austin, TX; Houston, TX; Orange County, CA; Salt Lake City, UT; St Louis, MO; Miami, FL; San Diego, CA; Portland, OR; Palm Springs, CA; Milwaukee, WI; Honolulu, HI; Ventura, CA; Charleston, SC; Tucson, AZ; Madison, WI; Ann Arbor, MI; Myrtle Beach, SC; Omaha, NE; Albuquerque, NM; Reno, NV; Eastern Shore, MD; Portland, ME; Wilmington, NC; San Luis Obispo, CA; Charlottesville-Harrisonburg, VA; Peoria, IL; Lansing, MI; Vermont; State College, PA; Bloomington, IN; Iowa City, IA; Flagstaff, AZ; Santa Fe, NM; Duluth, MN; Kauai, HI; Boulder, CO; Vancouver, WA• Gold: 600 • Platinum: 1,200 • Diamond: 1,800Chicago, IL; Seattle, WA; Boston, MA; Washington, DC; Las Vegas, NV; Los Angeles, CA; Nashville, TN; Santa Barbara, CA• Gold: 800 • Platinum: 1,600 • Diamond: 2,400San Francisco, CA• Gold: 1,500 • Platinum: 2,500 • Diamond: 3,500New York City, NY


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

What's messed up is I'm diamond and I got 56














points... Lol


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

I've not changed the way I accept or cancel rides since the implementation of Pro, and Uber hasn't stopped sending me the same ping I decline (4 times in 10 minutes last night) and dinged my acceptance rate each time for the same rider. ( Same 4.72 pax rating same pickup location). They think I will conform do they? Lol!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> I'm gold and it only took 200 points


Probably your "grace" assignment. Drive or lose it.

I gave Diamond in order to earn actual money


----------



## BiggerDog (May 26, 2016)

You keep the ego points.

Show me the money.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> You start all over again the next quarter.


The level they gave you is good until October 31st. You earn next quater level between August 1st and October 31st.


----------

